

Inside .NET Frameworks - flipchart
http://dotnetinside.com/

======
duiker101
I am not sure... is this even legal?

~~~
flipchart
I don't know. Certainly could be useful when you want to search for a type
across multiple assemblies. It's nothing that a local disassembler couldn't
do. But yeah... seems iff-y

